# when did you first discover you were an FA?



## Frank Castle (Oct 5, 2005)

I became an FA when i was around 11 or 12, becuase i do remember being 13 when i found dimensions for the first time.


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 5, 2005)

Before I found Dimensions I just thought I was weird.. as a lot of us probably thought we were pre.. erm.. this place, heh. I was in junior high when I came here and found this community and became aware of what an "FA" was. Really, in all honestly, without this website I don't know if I would have ever stopped feeling like I was some sort of degenerate for preferring the more curvy ladies.. so for that, I thank you Dimensions!


----------



## DocSavage57 (Oct 5, 2005)

I was 14 when I discovered I was an FA.


----------



## missaf (Oct 5, 2005)

I think for most of us it would be the dawn of puberty  For me, I was about 16.

Who in your life do you think influenced that initial attraction? A lady on the corner, a teacher, family member?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 5, 2005)

I became an acknowledged FA at age 25. However, I've liked larger women all my life.


----------



## zynth (Oct 5, 2005)

I noticed i was into the larger ladies around my early teens. I can't pin point the intial attraction, but i do remember a few girls in my old classl which i found very appealing, nice and curvy. Now its bringing back found memories...


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 5, 2005)

I was in 6th grade and there was this very cute fat girl with extremely long hair that I had a crush on. Next year one of my friend's large older sister took intrest in me and I thought she was beatiful. Being a nerd I eventually found Dimensions and found out I was a FA.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 5, 2005)

i think my first _real_ crush was around 11. this fat blonde girl named amanda.

like i've said here before, ever since i was aware of girls as sexual beings, i was aware of my preference for the fat ones. i don't know what age that was.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 5, 2005)

For an engineer, my husband is a pretty smooth talker.

Me: When did you first discover you were an FA?
He: When I met you.

But sometimes he's not such a smooth talker.

Me: Do these jeans make my butt look big?
He: No, your big fat ass makes your butt look big.
Me: (speechless)
He: May I kiss it?
Me: (shakes tush)


----------



## Tad (Oct 5, 2005)

When I first realized that girls were interesting, it was the chubbiest girl in my grade six class that interested me, and I realized that it was in part her chubbiness that made her interesting to me. So I've literally been an FA since puberty (I was just size accepting before then!).

Of course I didn't know the term then......probably first saw in BBW magazine maybe, while in University or thereabouts?

-Ed


----------



## Zoom (Oct 5, 2005)

I liked fatness, mostly in secret, from the late 1970's (age 7-8) to 1984, but did not know it was a sexual preference until 1984 (age 13). I thought there was something wrong with me until I saw "Turned on by Fat" on Geraldo in the mid-late 1980's (I think our webmaster was on that show.)


----------



## fatlane (Oct 5, 2005)

As soon as I realized girls no longer had cooties, I felt overjoyed that the fat ones were available for my viewing pleasure. OK, so that was 7th grade... I've matured since then. I now apprecieate them for their plus-size souls, wits, and personalities.

And you know what they say... bit wits... hehehe!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 5, 2005)

i remember having WG fantasies about this 1 girl when i was in like 2nd grade. strange. but it really started coming out in like HS.

aaron£


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 6, 2005)

At first, about 5 years ago, I thought it was weird and some sort of phase, but then I found varios sites and info and cam across the term FA and all that, and from there, its been nothing but uplight highlands of FAism.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 6, 2005)

I've told my story before, but here goes.

I discovered I was an FA when I was ten years old and in Fourth Grade. I was in teh school chorus and we were rehearsing Christmas songs, so it was sometime in December of 1962. I looked at the girl who was standing in front of me, and noticed that she was different than the other girls. While the other girls were straight up and down, she had hips - she had curves. 

Eventually we met, and in Sixth Grade we were in the same class. And when the other kids realized that we liked each other, all hell broke loose. This led to me trying to hide my preference throughout junior high and high school, but finally I decided when I was 19 to live my life for me, and not for my family and friends. Every woman I've been involved with since 1972 has been a BBW.


----------



## jimmicarter03 (Oct 6, 2005)

I believe for me it was around 7th- 8th grade. I didnt really classify myself as an FA until high school but i found this website eventully and saw all these unbelievably gorgeous girls, found out i wasnt the only one, and learned all the terms of course. Im sure willy wonka did a number on me, i remember seeing that part when i was really young. Ive never actully told anyone my preference flat out, but i recently told a girl i really liked who happened to be big(i dont date big girls exclusivly) when she got insecure one night. I didnt give her the term FA or anything like that, just that i generally perfer the larger girl. Im not sure it actully sunk in casue she's never mentioned it again but that may mean she was just embarassed. 

Oh and i believe i told one of my best friends when we were drunk at a party one night, but again he probably wasnt listening and/or didnt remember.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a long story I wrote a while back to share.... I doubt anyone wants to read it, but hey I'll post it. It may not be concise, but it's accurate.

Mine starts in 7th grade. At the time I was just getting into my second year of going to school on a military base in Japan, and our school had about 300 students. Back then I wasn't very popular at all, and I didn't have much luck with the opposite sex...
Well, I was in beginning band, which led me to see this girl named Arlene. She was a Filipino girl, and I didn't really know her, but my friends seem to have a problem with her figure. She was relatively thin, but sometimes it looked as if her tummy was distended. At first I didn't really notice it, but I kind of liked it. The bad thing was, I didn't know her, nor did she know me, but I was made a part of a cruel insult.
One of my so-called friends asked her in quote "Hey, my friend Jon wants to know why you are so fat". I looked on as the tears went down her cheek... There was nothing I could do....
Well I ended up seeing her again at a dual concert with beginning and advanced band, and I just stared on at her before the concert started, wondering what she thought about me. I was so discouraged because I ended up becoming attracted to her, and I knew that I didn't have a chance in hell of dating her. She insulted me a few times before we started the concert, and I tried really hard to get to know her days after, but I couldn't get by due to her hatred for me.
It was that instance, which resulted in me getting obsessed with fat woman pornography. I was very young, and I got by for a while, but my stepfather caught me...
That same day, hours before I was caught, my friends walked in and looked on my computer to see what I was doing. One of them actually supported me by knocking the other one out of the chair (while he stared laughing at the computer). It was a weird day....
After I was caught, it didn't stop me and I went back another time. I was caught again, but the second time changed me...
I realized I was wrong, but I also realized that I had an attraction to fat women.
This attraction was fine with me, but I had to shield my emotion, and never speak of it, because I wanted the approval of my peers, and I knew they wouldn't support my beliefs. I remember a few times I was threatened by one of my friends (The one who laughed at the pics) that he would tell everyone else about me.
It was about this time that I got in contact with the Dimensions Magazine site under some code names (email me I you want to know what they were). I really liked Dimensions Magazine because the pics were not of completely nude women, but it was still sexual and sensual. I saw bikinis, and lingerie, and not just straight nakedness, so I liked it. I know I was too young, so I went under a few codenames and replied to pics I liked for a while.
All that commotion ended about three months before summer. That's when I started playing soccer. We were a really good team, but I was just a minor part in helping us win our games. We ended becoming the champions of the year 2000, which was great. The playing and that feeling of perseverance really helped to increase my confidence.
Soccer ended at the start of summertime. It was a nice summer, and we had close access to a pool on the base.
A few weeks into summer, one of my friends (the one who laughed once again ) had a little talk with me. It seems that the little bout that happened in my room got him to start having attraction towards large women too. Once again, a confidence booster now that I knew I wasn't alone...
Quickly the summer ended, and I started off the first day of 8th grade by not going, due to a typhoon warning . It was that year that Arlene and me made up, and we were really close friends (she almost kissed me once  well she leaned over as if she was, and I flipped....). It seemed as if she got thinner, but I seem to have lost some attraction to her, because I still thought we would never date. My attraction was towards another girl. The girl was pretty large for her age (5'2, and about 160 pounds), and she had major confidence. The girl was in my science class, and eventually she found out I liked her. I lost out to one of my peers though, and they dated for a while. After they broke up, she still wouldn't date me, so I lost just a little bit of my confidence.
Other than that, it was a good year.... My confidence also received a major boost, because through the years (7th-8th grade), I started Tae Kwon Do, which (at the end of 8th grade) made me feel great about myself. 
Summertime went by quick once again, and I just sort of sat around most of the time, because my Master was a Marine, and he left at the end of my 8th grade year . 
Then I started 9th Grade!!! I started out on a pretty good note, but many things started to get in my way. I wasn't doing poorly in my classes, but I wasn't doing as well as I could have done. I thought I was super-intelligent, even though I was getting C's.
I was also getting a confidence drop because I started to get insulted about my weight. I wasn't exactly large, but I was mildly chubby (between 5'2 and 5'5, and I weighed about 144 pounds) based on what my peers said. It wasn't fair, because my as my peers insulted me, I thought I was fat, while they thought they were muscular. The only reason they thought they were "Muscular" was because they were super-thin, and their little baby muscles poked through their small frames. I remember when I got weighed in gym class, and the doctor said I was perfect for my age and height, but my peers still insulted me.
Just a few weeks after I was weighed, I moved to Guam. Guam is beautiful Island, and is has some pretty nice scenic areas. I liked it, and it was there that I got my first girlfriend. She was chubby, but the only reason I dated her was because she reminded me of someone I was attracted to while I was in Japan. We broke up after a week, and my misery of not having love started to mess with my head. Before it got drastic however, I started Tae Kwon Do again, and my confidence hit an all time high. There were actually a few girls that told me they liked me too, but I didnt date any of them for one reason or another. I did get attracted to this one girl, only because she had the same distended stomach as Arlene, but we never dated
Then, I left Guam, and I was in 11th grade moving to Florida. Between these few years, I didnt lose much weight, but I grew about 8 inches, so I started to become thin. It was a confidence booster and dropper at the same time. As I got taller, I lost a lot of my strength, while gaining a little speed, which I didnt like. My attraction for large women was still existent, but it was more along the lines of a lean toward large women. I saw a lot of women that were thin that I was attracted to in Guam, so I lost what could have been called a FA status. My 11th grade year also brought in better grades, which also boosted my confidence. After I switched schools, my life was becoming great.
My 11th grade year ended on a great note, and I started my senior year at high school. I made many friends, and I was known for my generosity, as well as known as a gentleman. It was about this time that instead of just replying to pics on dimensions, I started to join weight board conversations that were intelligent and debatable. I spoke a little about my life with some things that happened in some of my classes, but I would lie and say I was in college. I was shocked people actually wanted to listen.
My senior year also brought another girl into my life. We started dating on my 17th birthday. She was 52 and she weighed about 180-200 pounds. Everything was going well, but she scared me on the fourth day, when she spoke about marriage. I wasnt ready for that, so I decided to end that quickly. We ended up not talking after that.
I went through the year ok, but I realized that my attraction took ANOTHER turn. The uneven balance between thin and large women that existed was lifted, and I was now in the middle. I found girls of all shapes and sizes admirable, and at around the end, I met another girl that I really liked. She was 55, and about 220-240 lbs, and I adored her. The second half of my senior year consisted of me trying my best to become a friend of hers. It ended up working, and three weeks after I graduated (the night of graduation she gave me her number), I went out on my first date with her. It was a nice night, which consisted of a classic dinner and a movie date. At the end of night, I asked her and she agreed. We dated for two months, which doesnt sound long, but it was the longest time I was in a relationship. I really wanted it to work, but WORK got in the way of us, and we decided to go our separate ways
That is my story for now. I just told up to this current date. I know its not concise, and sometimes it sounded vague or verbose, but its accurate. Im a strong advocate of size-acceptance, and I dont plan on changing anytime soon. I hope that one day the world embraces this lifestyle. 
Jon


----------



## John C. (Oct 6, 2005)

i hope no one laughs at me when i say
i must have been 4 or 5 years old...  
But i remember well that i walked at the hand of mom
for shopping when i saw a woman on the other side of the
street with a giant ass squeezed into quite tight blue pants
and i saw the jiggle of the cheeks when she walked.
I must have been so stunned that my mother remarked it
hissed to me:'don't look there!'
So to say the first incidence of FA and social declining
at the same time


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 6, 2005)

Two answers: I remember having fantasies about weight gain and chubby girls my age as soon as I started to sexually mature; I didn't really _act _ upon this attraction until after my first failed marriage. Prior to that, I saw fat attraction as something you kept inside you. Some of this I attribute to an Eisenhower Era/Catholic upbringing (wherein even the act of fantasizing was something you tried to curtail, making my FA nature something that I also tried to keep bottled up); some to the fact that there was no real recognition of FA-ness back then in the day. All those years of repressed attraction seems to've built a large pool of stories, though, that I'm still working from . . .


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 6, 2005)

It was in high school that I found myself being attracted to the chucky girls in class. However, I didn't clue in until I searching the web (wink wink), and I accidently came across a picture of a SSBBW. 

My first impulse was disgust, because that was what I was taught. But, then my surpressed FAism took over, and my eyes were now opened to the wonderful world of FAism.


----------



## Durin (Oct 6, 2005)

The first attraction towards a BBW occured when I was very young. I remember going to a 4th of July party and one gal who was a friend of the family was talking and playing with me. I would curl up on her lap, I just loved her. She was really the only BBW in my enviroment. 

Later in 3rd grade a teachers assistant would come into our class and I just instantly had an attraction to her. She was plump and pretty and I naturaly gravitated towards her.

As I got closer to puberty I remember that I had the biggest crush on one of my brother's friends that was a BBW. When we would all watch a movie together I would steal covert glances.


----------



## eljay (Oct 6, 2005)

I guess i have also always been attracted to bigger lass's , although it was only finding dimensions in around 97 that made me properly appreciate the beauty of SSBBW 

(Special thanks to Altavista for retrieving results for searches using the word "fat")


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Oct 7, 2005)

For me it was the first time I saw Carnie Wilson in the first Wilson Phillips video. I had always had a thing for Wendy Jo Sperber of Bosom Buddies when I was younger, but it didnt click until that first video.


----------



## GPL (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember I already was a FA at kindergarten age I guess. I always was like 'wow' when I saw a big person. A few years later I remember a teacher was teasing this little girl in my class about her big butt (guess age 6/7?), wich I didn't like from the teacher. The girl was a cute girl and looked fine to me, lol. There also was a guy in my class that had a huge belly (guess 11 yo back then) and I always liked to see his belly at gymclass.
So, I am a FA for my whole life I guess.
Before I had access to internet I bought magazines like "Plumpers&BigWomen" or "Voluptuous". As soon I got internet, the first page I looked for was DimensionsMagazine, lol.

GPL.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

Wendy Jo Sperber... MMMMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2005)

I first discovered I was an FA when I discovered Dimensions. That's when my feelings/attitudes towards the larger set got a name. And to echo what alot of y'all have posted so far, I discovered I really wasn't alone.

That said, I was an FA as far back as I can remember. I can recall dreams, fantasies, crushes, relationships, and attractions to girls/women who all seemed coincidently... fat. I feel both relieved... and hind sight being the way it is.. disappointed.


----------



## altered states (Oct 9, 2005)

I was also 4 or 5, and I'm surprised at how many posters here realized their preference so late. One of my first memories was going to work with my dad (he went to drop me off at pre-school and it was closed) and following his plump, blonde secretary around all day. Probably why I have a thing for secretaries (stockings, clunky heels, glasses, hair pulled up, business attire) even now. Also a year later I had a very large kindergarten teacher who I was very attracted to. In general I was really into watching BBWs on tv and looking at them in magazines way before I was into women in a sexual way. True, I only found out "what I was" the first time I picked up Dimensions in the mid-90s.


----------



## altered states (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm not sure religion or more conservative times has much to do with it. I grew up in a very liberal household (2 households, actually, as my parents were divorced) in the swinging 70s with zero religion and no sexual hangups, but I still felt pressure not to be an FA. Both my mom and stepmom, while openminded and not at all bigoted in any other way, were fairly fat phobic, often making derogatory comments about fat people (mostly other women). I drew pictures of fat ladies from the time I was about 6 or 7 and I remember big laughs when a cache of these were discovered once by my parents. I dated 3 girls in high school, from plump to fairly zaftig, and though my parents were very nice to all three, I felt odd knowing their feelings toward fat people in general. I have to say, even in my mid-thirties all this negativity is still with me. While I refuse to pretend to be into Pamela Anderson and those who know me well know what I like, I still don't feel comfortable broadcasting my FA status.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

tres huevos said:


> I still don't feel comfortable broadcasting my FA status.



So no appearances on the Maury Povich show in your future, eh? Me neither.


----------



## Tigerhawk (Oct 9, 2005)

As far as I can remember I have been a FA. I remember being 7 years old and drawing fat girls and my mother told me many times not to draw them. 

I just never showed her again or let her see me drawing. 

I knew I was attracted to fat girls by puberty and I found Dimensions Magazine by the time I was 13 so I knew from an early age I was not weird nor was I alone.

I have never let others tell me who I should or should not date.

I have asked five girls out, all but one has been 200 pounds. Two of them did go out with me. My problem has been that they didn't believe anyone could like or love their body the way it was. 

So I'm single again and just waiting to find a nice friendly Goddess who loves her body too.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 10, 2005)

Pinstripes9 said:


> I had always had a thing for Wendy Jo Sperber of Bosom Buddies when I was younger, but it didnt click until that first video.



Hah! Remember the Fox series "Babes" (late 1980s/early 1990s)? It was hit&miss, but the cool thing was that I got to have dinner with Wendy Jo Sperber and Susan Peretz, two of the three co-stars, at a NAAFA Awards dinner (Leslie Boone's Harley must have been on the fritz as she didn't join us). I was NAAFA's chairman of the board at the time and hosted the celebrities table. Wendy was really sweet. The late Susan Peretz seemed more guarded. Both were clearly a bit intimidated by a large ballroom full of fat women and their admirers, everyone dressed up to the max. I think I still have pics of that dinner somewhere.

As for discovering I was a FA, I had stirrings (yes, those) as far back as when I was maybe six or seven. Didn't know what to make of it. When the sexy dreams began, it wasn't of slender vixens, but massive goddesses. I was born a FA; it was always that way.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Hah! Remember the Fox series "Babes" (late 1980s/early 1990s)? It was hit&miss, but the cool thing was that I got to have dinner with Wendy Jo Sperber and Susan Peretz, two of the three co-stars, at a NAAFA Awards dinner (Leslie Boone's Harley must have been on the fritz as she didn't join us). I was NAAFA's chairman of the board at the time and hosted the celebrities table. Wendy was really sweet. The late Susan Peretz seemed more guarded. Both were clearly a bit intimidated by a large ballroom full of fat women and their admirers, everyone dressed up to the max. I think I still have pics of that dinner somewhere.



I have good memories of Wendie Jo (from Bosom Buddies, I think) and so I just googled her--she's not well. Or rather, she's doing well, but in the face of an incurable disease. Interesting to note that one of her Babes sisters died of breast cancer. Isn't October breast cancer awareness month? 
http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2002-12-04-nancy-wendie_x.htm


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 10, 2005)

Jes said:


> I have good memories of Wendie Jo (from Bosom Buddies, I think) and so I just googled her--she's not well. Or rather, she's doing well, but in the face of an incurable disease. Interesting to note that one of her Babes sisters died of breast cancer. Isn't October breast cancer awareness month?
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2002-12-04-nancy-wendie_x.htm



Yes, Wendie has been suffering for a while, and Susan Peretz died of breast cancer last Fall. She was only 59. [see notice of her death]


----------



## fatlane (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll miss Ms. Peretz, and pray for Wendie. She was awesome.



I like Kim Coles, too. Is she doing all right?


----------



## altered states (Oct 11, 2005)

Not unless it's some chick from the projects claiming I fathered her baby.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 13, 2005)

VERY interesting reading everyone's (in general) long standing FAism, but here is my question, not many truly addressed it, how many of you, while proclaiming your FAism here currently DATE in PUBLIC a very large woman, or a bbw of any size...i once had a supposed FA tell me he would date small bbws in public but only wanted "big ones like you" (ie:Me) in the bedroom....grrrrrr, tact was NOT his strong suit...just like one of my friends who happens to be an FA and a photographer, i wont let him take pics of me anymore, and we talked about it, because while he took pictures of me and the pictures were just more of my fat than of me, and i thought how sad that this is how he sees me, cause i felt like he didnt really seeeeeeeee me, just the fat....

anyway, i digress, how many of you OPENLY date fat women?? (single or divorced men only please, lol, married men don't count, lol)
thanks....Dianna


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 13, 2005)

I can't speak for the other men here, but I've openly dated fat women from day one. I've never felt embarrassed about being seen with them in public.


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a online BBT gf and all my friends and famliy know about her and can't wait to met her. So maybe I am an expection to the rule


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 13, 2005)

Like some of the others who have posted here, I think I always had a sort of latent attraction to fat, although I kept it well hidden. It wasn't until I had access to the Web and found Dimensions that I realized, hey, I'm not a unique freak - there are lots of people who feel like I do! I was in my mid-twenties by the time this revelation occurred and it took me a number of years before I was comfortable being vocal about my preference.

Unfortunately, along the way, coming to terms with my preference for fat folks cost me a relationship I was in... But it was bound to happen anyway, and I am in a perfect relationship now with someone who shares my ideals!

fg33

PS: I really envy the folks who knew since they were little kids, and who have felt comfortable with themselves all that time - you guys rock!


----------



## Waikikian (Oct 13, 2005)

First I dated ordinary-sized girls, and appreciated their fuller parts best. Then plump girls, and found them more enjoyable. And so on. One notices things by degrees. The reaction one has to the stretching button, the splitting seam, the self-effacing comment about recently gained pounds. The ineffable pleasure of an embrace with one who is luxurious. Glorious.


----------



## DDP (Oct 13, 2005)

1st grade for me, one of my classmates' mother weighed a little over 400 lbs. I guess it's a matter of relativity, being a little boy seeing a huge woman wadding down the school hallway taking up the better half of it - hey it was an older school and this was in the 70's. I'm 37 now and I've worked out most of my +18 year old life, I'm about 5'-9 5'10 and weigh 190 lbs, most of it muscle weight. I have 50" shoulders, 44" chest & 34" waist....so now most 200 -250ish lb women seem "small" to me. I can still bench over 400 lbs and my g/f (200 lb ish) was suprised when I tossed her off of me without twitching when she got me down tickeling me.
DDP


----------



## Judge_Dre (Oct 14, 2005)

When I was a kid I saw John Water's Hairspray on TV and was totatly mesmerized by a large Ricki Lake. She was so hot before losing all the weight! When I began to date at age 15, I went after girls with large breasts, then gravitated towards girls with big butts and legs, then by college, I was dating midsize BBW's. It was when I started a relationship with an online BBW pin-up who went by the name Miss Devilette that I became more open about my preferences. Seeing how proud she was of showing off her body made me realize I shouldn't be embarrassed for loving big women. My last date a few weeks ago was with a supersize BBW. I just can't get enough!


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 16, 2005)

I wonder why it took me so long to post in this thread?

Anyway, I am yet another "very early" case. Like fisrt grade or so. In my case, it was a specific manifestation of a more general xenophilia. I don't just like fat, I like _strange_. And at that age, fat was a kind of strange.

How many of you are xenophiles in general?


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 16, 2005)

At the age of 15 I guess while reading a novel.
The author described a naked fat african woman )))))
Now I'm 50 and still fascinated by the fuller female form.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 17, 2005)

SocialbFly said:


> VERY interesting reading everyone's (in general) long standing FAism, but here is my question, not many truly addressed it, how many of you, while proclaiming your FAism here currently DATE in PUBLIC a very large woman, or a bbw of any size...i once had a supposed FA tell me he would date small bbws in public but only wanted "big ones like you" (ie:Me) in the bedroom....grrrrrr, tact was NOT his strong suit...just like one of my friends who happens to be an FA and a photographer, i wont let him take pics of me anymore, and we talked about it, because while he took pictures of me and the pictures were just more of my fat than of me, and i thought how sad that this is how he sees me, cause i felt like he didnt really seeeeeeeee me, just the fat....
> 
> anyway, i digress, how many of you OPENLY date fat women?? (single or divorced men only please, lol, married men don't count, lol)
> thanks....Dianna



being picked on my entire life from K-12 about everything..being skinny, wearing glasses, being asthmatic til i grew out of it at 12 or so (ironically around the same time i realized i was an FA and discovered dimensions not long after), i could really care less if i got teased for liking fat girls, as it was already inevitable. the irony is that during high school, every single full-blown big girl i asked out turned me down, except for a couple kinda chubby (but hardly by our standards) ones. so i ended up w/ mostly thin girls in high school. during post-graduation summer i had a brief fling with an older bbw who was about 350 lbs and really fun. then in college i met my true love, who again, turned out to be 130 lbs. we've been together for 2 years and just opened up our relationship for several reasons, one of the crasser ones being me needing to experience some bbws before i go off the market for good. so in the last couple weeks i hook up w/ my first 175 lb and 220 lb girls and absolutely loved every second (she just hooked up with a big tall guy herself, and reportedly enjoyed his powerful girth hehe..she prefers skinny wussy guys on the whole though). me and my girlfriend are definitely sexually attracted to each other and she actually tries to gain, but we're both just doing the college exploration thing right now, in case anyone's raising an eyebrow. but yeah, at the moment, i'm currently trying to make up for lost years of pining for glorious unrequited fat love.


----------



## bdog (Oct 17, 2005)

When I was really young I saw the move Clue and I was mesmerized by Miss Scarlet's midsection. She was curvy and she had a slight belly and I just couldn't stop staring. Five years later or so I was really into busty girls. Five years after that the internet came around and I began to notice that the bustiest girls were big elsewhere and I actually preferred it that way.

There were some other really weird things along the way, though. I imagined a certain girl's belly getting bigger in elementary school. When you're that age you don't really know what a sexual thought is... it's just kinda fascinating. I also had a thing for my second grade teacher. She wasn't a big woman, but she was a big compared to an 8 year old, and I think I was aware of that. 

I also grew up in a "fat is unattractive and unhealthy" kind of household. No one was mean about it, but it was just assumed that thin was healthy and attractive, just as it was assumed that having a lot of money was also something to which to strive. This sort of attitude perhaps subverted my desires. Altneratively, it's possible the internet exacerbated my desires. In any case, today I like fat girls and that's that.


----------



## jaxjaguar (Nov 2, 2005)

for me it was at 18 when i met my first long term girlfriend. she wasn't a bbw by our standards here, but was 5'6" 165lbs, she was about 30lbs overweight and had a cute chubby belly and thick legs. she was really pretty, and all my friends were interested in her, but they kept saying how she was too chunky for them to date (shallow bastards..lol) i said to them, you are crazy! and of course i ended up with her for four years. from then i always had an eye for the big girls.

my first real plus sized girlfriend was named anne and i met her at age 24 through a mutual friend. she was 250-275:lbs and absolutely beautiful and confident. thus began my romance with the bbw/ssbbw. no turning back now.


----------



## curvluver (Nov 2, 2005)

For me it would have to be in grade 9. I had a crush on a girl in grade 8, and by the time grade 9 rolled around, she had gained about 40 pounds. I still had my crush on her, and thus began my fascination with the plus sized form....


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 2, 2005)

Thinking back I remember being embarrassed about how I felt about larger girls in preschool. I was about four I'd say. So, I was probably born this way.


----------



## The Critic (Nov 2, 2005)

One more perfect thread in the perfect place. Good job, brothers.

I think I've always been an FA. I've had an attraction to roundness since I can remember. Maybe because it's such the opposite of myself. At one point in my very young life, I even stuffed my clothes with towels and other things to make myself look fat when no one was around. I would always end up dressing as a fat guy on Halloween by doing that.


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 2, 2005)

Until age 13 I had really no use for girls. But at that age I kept crushing on little chubby schoolmates. A couple of years went by and I knew, absolutely, that I was fascinated by fat women. There was Terri B, whose gentle, soft-looking belly roll hung sweetly over her jeans; there was Melanie F. whose belly formed a fetching triangle visible through her gym tights; there was Nancy S. who wore a two piece bathing suit during swimming class and whose body was so jiggly and un-tight all over; there was this other lass who had silky hair down to her extra-large behind and always had her nose buried in a book. And this was at age 15.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a few nephews that I think I may have ruined. 

All the women in my immediate family are bbws that range in size from size 14 to my size 32 and the smaller women are still all very curvy . The boys love sitting on our laps and betting comfy. My sisters oldest son dosen't even realize hes doing this but he will just rub my tummy when he's watching tv like he would hold a blanket. He will say to me very matter of fact, " Aunt Berna, you have a nice big belly there." He will even coment that my sisters belly is too small it should be more like Grandma and Aunt Berna's It just makes me and my sister laugh and say we got another chubby chaser. 

My sisters other sons "girlfriend" and hes in kindergarten is a twin, BUT the chubby twin. 

For me, with the kids I can see that its something that seems to come really early on.


----------



## adam (Nov 3, 2005)

I was around 5 years old when one of my favorite playmates was a fat girl, who coincidentally would often sit on me.
However I didn't know I was an FA till I was 15 or so...I was attracted to very buxom girls originally which developed into an attraction for all out fat women. Now I'm 34, and married to a 580+ woman....go figure.


----------

